# Embellishing with Laminated Acrylic



## YoYoSpin (May 29, 2008)

I have a new video tutorial in the IAP library. Here's the link: 
http://content.penturners.org/video/rose7.wmv.

The title is "Woodturning Embellishments with Laminated Acrylic". Part 1 deals with generic lathe turning embellishments and part 2 takes the same piece of wood from the traditional lathe to the rose engine for further embellishment.

This video is intended to compliment a very well-written article by Jon Magill called "Cutting Through the Layers", published in the Summer 2008 AW Journal.


----------



## ESwindell (May 29, 2008)

Ed,
Beautiful work as always and thanks for the video as well.
God Bless,
Eric


----------



## daveeisler (Jun 12, 2008)

Ditto here, thanks for a great video. Daveeisler@juno


----------

